
Google’s making a list: Android OEMs to be ranked, shamed by update speed - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/05/google-hopes-to-shame-slow-android-oems-with-update-rankings/
======
pmlnr
This is plain nuts. Instead of aiming for stable and rock solid systems which
we might need on a phone - it's one of the rare things you do expect to work
and work reliably - let's aim for fail fast.

I'm still using a nexus 4, because: \- it still works

However... the stock rom, if updated to 4.4+ somehow forgets the sensors. 99%
of them. No gravity, no compass, only the light sensors appears to work.

So, Google, would you please start shaming yourself?

